# washing machine machanics?



## treeclimber233 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anybody on here work on washing machines?  My machine has decided to stop putting cold water thru the cycle.  Water is on--hose not crimped--yadda yadda.  Any suggestions that I might be able to do-it-myself?  Running a hose from the kitchen sink to the washer is going to get old fast. LOL


----------



## fair weather chicken (Jun 9, 2013)

could be solenoid. it opens and closes the valves. if its only cold check the filter screen in the hose connection on the machine. hope this helps.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jun 10, 2013)

thanks


----------

